# 350HP Out of 350Z



## IRACEF1 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi,

I would like to get 350HP to the wheels out of a 2003 350Z. I know they come 287HP to the crank. What might I have to do to achieve this while still keeping it "ALL MOTOR"?

My friend suggested: 1) Installing a pressurized carbon-fiber cold air intake system, and a resonance-tuned carbon-Kevlar intake manifold and plenum.

2)Installing port-matched, lightweight titanium anti-reversion header(s) and a straight-through big-bore titanium racing exhaust system.

He thinks, in theory, that I should be achieving somewhere between 350-360 RWHP and about 330 lb-ft of torque.

Will these five upgrades do the trick??


----------



## Psy-Ki (Oct 7, 2008)

ok to be honest with you, ull get for swapping the filter about 1 or 2 hp tops, thats untill u do the headers and intake manifold. 
for the headers ull get about 10 more hp, the intake manifold will give u a nice boost, about 10 to 15 more hp and the racing exahust will give another 2 or 3 hp. Now all that put together u get much better performance than installing just 1 thing. I think that u will be getting about from 30 to 40 whp tops from that and thats with a very positive mindset. 

I would tune the engine through the ecu, move cam degrees, play with the timing of the engine.

I think that by changing the ecu or reprogramming it and adding what u said beforehand ull be at the 350whp range.
Also keep in mind that not every part is compatible with every car, you jhave to found whats best for your engine. I had this friend who installed a custom racing exhaust and he actually ended up getting less hp, cause somehow it was restricting even more.


----------



## llocust (Nov 1, 2008)

I'd start by putting the car on a dyno and finding out what you're starting with. The mfr specs are usually optimistic and it they're giving you numbers at the crank you have to find out how much loss you have getting to the wheels (like 10% or so).

But those mods ought to move you in the right direction.


----------



## IRACEF1 (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks for the info. As far as dyno runs go, the average Z that is starting off with 306 HP to the crank usually runs about 245 HP to the wheels.


----------



## 2002maniac (Nov 12, 2008)

BOOST!! 

not the answer you're looking for, but a full motor build would be required to get those numbers at the wheels...


----------



## IRACEF1 (Sep 7, 2008)

*350HP*

Ya,

lol, not the answer I was looking fr. But let me as u.... how much money do u think I'd have to throw into the car to get the 350 HP to the wheels??


----------



## md350z (Sep 25, 2006)

With those mods you'll get no more than 30hp. You'd have to upgrade everything and spend an excessive amount of money to get anywhere near 350, at which point you'd have far exceeded to cost of going FI without the gain of it. If you did go all-out it'd probably around 320hp. Not easy to gain power in the 350 keeping it N/A.


----------



## IRACEF1 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Thanks for the help!!*

I see. Ya I see a lot of guys that go forced induction with the 350z. Cause for 5k-6k, you can put a Greddy twin turbo kit on there and I think get around 500HP either to the crank or wheels.... I'm not for sure.  

Guess I just have more respect for the guys that push out good HP numbers out of an N/A car. In my latest issue of sport compact car, Cosworth built an "ALL MOTOR" VQ35DE and got 440HP to the wheels out of it..... Quite impressive. But who knows how much that ran to do that.


----------

